# Picking up some good deals during the slow down



## rdw95 (Apr 5, 2021)

Have many of you been noticing the very good deals out there on resales?  We have 2 contacts through Dana (Judi's office) in the works to add to our existing ownerships.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Apr 5, 2021)

Its a good time to be a buyer


----------



## phil1ben (Apr 5, 2021)

Through that office in February my son bought 7000 Annual Platinum at the Boulevard for $2,500 plus closing costs. Maintenance fees under $1,000.00.


----------



## Seaport104 (Apr 5, 2021)

phil1ben said:


> Through that office in February my son bought 7000 Annual Platinum at the Boulevard for $2,500 plus closing costs. Maintenance fees under $1,000.00.



wow!! That is amazing!!


----------



## fernow (Apr 5, 2021)

I am currently struggling with the dilemma.  Great time to be a buyer or last chance to unload your property?

All my "cost per trip"  and "cost per point" calculations in the past failed to include the Black Swan of a full year of MF with no usage.  How many no usage years should be included in future spreadsheets?

My cost per trip calculations failed to account for $1,000/ week auto rentals and limited flight availability.  What is a reasonable budget for auto rental in the future?

Then add wearing a mask while sitting on the beach, closed businesses and other loss of enjoyment factors.

IF things get "back to normal", vaccine or whatever cause, then great time to buy.

But...


----------



## brp (Apr 5, 2021)

phil1ben said:


> Through that office in February my son bought 7000 Annual Platinum at the Boulevard for $2,500 plus closing costs. Maintenance fees under $1,000.00.



I was looking for something in that range with them. Got a $3000, but the owner backed out. Settled for a 5000 annual Gold for $1085, no closing costs. I have worked with Dana/Judi a number of times and they're great. closing fees are somewhat high (what was your total on this), so I figured that the break-even on the higher MF ratio was a fair while away and worth the trade-off.

Cheers.


----------



## Zenichiro (Apr 5, 2021)

Put the stimulus to good work!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 5, 2021)

I already have 14000 points for now.  With Wyndham and Holiday Inn Clubs too, I am just in a holding pattern, hoping to use up my current allotments or find creative ways to extend them.


----------



## rdw95 (May 20, 2021)

Just received word that our 2 additional weeks in Borgo closed today.  Dana's office was great to work with.  Now we have 4 platinum weeks in Tuscany at Borgo!   Some really great deals are out there now.

Now I just have to retire!!!!!


----------



## Ben Breier (May 20, 2021)

Good for you!
I've been looking to add 1 more larger point contract (7500+, preferably higher) with somewhat reasonable MF, but the prices on those are still much higher than I would like. I must be missing out on the great deals to the TUG crowd...


----------



## The Colorado Kid (May 20, 2021)

Bought my first HGVC this year - I think I did well for 6200 annual points...might have made some mistakes as I don't know the program well.

Valdoro Mountain Lodge Breckenridge
Annual Week 50 Fixed
1BR/1BA Plus with balcony
Town/Mountain view
6200 Annual Hilton Grand Vacation Club Points
2021 First use
MF $950
Purchase price $1
Seller paid all closing/escrow/transfer fees
Seller paid buyer ½ of one-time Hilton Activation fee or $304 whichever is more


----------



## SHG (May 20, 2021)

Well, the great deals are very tempting, but what I find interesting is how the timeshare market is in direct opposite of the real estate market..  The real estate market right now is VERY high demand and VERY high prices (low interest rates and low inventory). While timeshares are generally considered real estate, their value seems to decrease over time and their prices right now are low?? So where does the increased value in the timeshare property value go??


----------



## brp (May 20, 2021)

SHG said:


> So where does the increased value in the timeshare property value go??



It goes to DVC, which have gone up in value 

But the reasons are a couple as I see it:

Generally, timeshares re not financed, I would think, so low interest rates are not as important.
Timeshares are a luxury item, so easier to shed in a bad time
Houses are generally not a luxury item, so folks are less likely to be doing a lot of moving during a time like this (although there is migration based on increased WFH options), so there is reduced supply compared to what there might be. Econ 101 says that the prices will go up.

Cheers.


----------



## frank808 (May 20, 2021)

Marriott resale weeks are also up compared to pre covid.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rdw95 (May 21, 2021)

Colorado Kid,
You will like Breckenridge.  Ray is the manager there, and a GREAT guy.  Sounds like you got an outstanding deal.

With our purchase, that now gives us 45,800 points a year.  We actually thought about buying property in Italy a while back before deciding to go the timeshare resale route as we used to be stationed there, but this way we will have 4 weeks there, split between a 2 and 3 bedroom units with 2 weeks each.  It took us 2 years to get our 4 platinum week units at reasonable prices, but patience paid off.  We will be going in September this year for 2 1/2 weeks, then go next year for our month.  We were contacted by someone that told us of a Platinum 1BR plus unit there for a good price (same $ per point we paid), but we don't need another week.


----------



## dayooper (May 21, 2021)

rdw95 said:


> Colorado Kid,
> You will like Breckenridge.  Ray is the manager there, and a GREAT guy.  Sounds like you got an outstanding deal.
> 
> With our purchase, that now gives us 45,800 points a year.  We actually thought about buying property in Italy a while back before deciding to go the timeshare resale route as we used to be stationed there, but this way we will have 4 weeks there, split between a 2 and 3 bedroom units with 2 weeks each.  It took us 2 years to get our 4 platinum week units at reasonable prices, but patience paid off.  We will be going in September this year for 2 1/2 weeks, then go next year for our month.  We were contacted by someone that told us of a Platinum 1BR plus unit there for a good price (same $ per point we paid), but we don't need another week.



How much were the HGVC fees to transfer your deed into your account? IIRC, you bought one of those weeks off of eBay, correct?


----------



## rdw95 (May 21, 2021)

We did not go through ebay.  Purchased 2 weeks through Tom at TimeShareBrokers, and had a great experience, and just purchased 2 weeks through Dana, and also had an excellent experience.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 22, 2021)

With excess inventory from the Diamond acquisition to digest on their balance sheets, and loan requirements, I don't believe HGVC will be applying ROFR aggressively for the next few years.


----------



## kevreh (Jul 20, 2021)

rdw95 said:


> We did not go through ebay.  Purchased 2 weeks through Tom at TimeShareBrokers, and had a great experience, and just purchased 2 weeks through Dana, and also had an excellent experience.



There’s a lot of urls with timeshare brokers in the name, can you provide the exact url please? Thx


----------



## kevreh (Jul 20, 2021)

phil1ben said:


> Through that office in February my son bought 7000 Annual Platinum at the Boulevard for $2,500 plus closing costs. Maintenance fees under $1,000.00.



That’s a great deal. Are deals like this really rare? I have an even year with 4800 points and @$1300 maint fees. Dumping it and getting something close to that would be a good trade off.


----------



## dayooper (Jul 20, 2021)

kevreh said:


> There’s a lot of urls with timeshare brokers in the name, can you provide the exact url please? Thx



http://www.timesharebrokersmls.com/TimeshareDirectory/A.html


----------



## dayooper (Jul 20, 2021)

kevreh said:


> That’s a great deal. Are deals like this really rare? I have an even year with 4800 points and @$1300 maint fees. Dumping it and getting something close to that would be a good trade off.



They are pretty rare. I did buy a platinum 2 bedroom LV Boulevard for $2500 from the HGVC Resale Facebook group, but my wife and I call it a unicorn. We are in the final stages of closing (LT Transfers just sent the deed to Clark County). The gentleman was selling a LV Boulevard and Paradise and I think they were the same price.

The prices have started to rise from where they were in the first half of the year, but should drop again in the fall. They key is to be diligent about looking for what you want and acting fast when you see it. Look at Judi’s site (linked above), Redweek, Tug Marketplace and sellingtimeshares.net. You check the Facebook groups (Judi Kozlowski posts a lot of her deeds from time to time), but those are hit or miss and the good ones go within minutes.


----------



## Nomad420 (Jul 20, 2021)

Can't dump my HCNY unit now loss would be staggering and I am trying to be hopeful that it will open soon.  If anything I am looking at picking something up on the cheap in NYC and adding to my portfolio.   This time round I am looking at W 57th St. and NOT in the Residences or HCNY.  I have a unit (not HGVC) in Utah at Snow Bird and probably couldn't give that unit away.  I hope to put in on the market after next ski season but for now I just have to suck up the ridiculous MF for another year.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 20, 2021)

SHG said:


> Well, the great deals are very tempting, but what I find interesting is how the timeshare market is in direct opposite of the real estate market..  The real estate market right now is VERY high demand and VERY high prices (low interest rates and low inventory). While timeshares are generally considered real estate, their value seems to decrease over time and their prices right now are low?? So where does the increased value in the timeshare property value go??



Increased value in ANY real property goes nowhere unless the property is sold.  In the case of a timeshare, the property in its entirety would need to be sold to realize a real estate gain as the market doesn't recognize value in most intervals.


----------



## GT75 (Jul 20, 2021)

dayooper said:


> The prices have started to rise from where they were in the first half of the year


I am seeing the same thing just looking on the recommended HGVC realtor’s websites.     I am hoping/planning on them decreasing soon as MFs become due.


----------



## dayooper (Jul 20, 2021)

GT75 said:


> I am seeing the same thing just looking on the recommended HGVC realtor’s websites.     I am hoping/planning on them decreasing soon as MFs become due.



Even eBay doesn‘t have the quality/low MF deeds up for action lately. Most of them are gold or high MF deeds. Judi Kozlowski had replied to someone looking for a Boulevard 2 bedroom that the market was drying up a bit and great deals were harder to find.


----------



## rdw95 (Jun 14, 2022)

Well, we just got back from using our 4 weeks at Borgo on Saturday.  Had a wonderful time.  Other than Lufthansa loosing all 4 of our suitcases, it was a great visit.


----------



## elaine (Jun 14, 2022)

rdw95, did you have a car in Italy? Is Borgo at all possible without a car? Elaine
(ps. If you ever want to do a Tortuga/Eagles Nest (Marco) swap one year, keep me in mind.)


----------



## GT75 (Jun 14, 2022)

elaine said:


> Is Borgo at all possible without a car?


No, you will need a car.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 14, 2022)

rdw95 said:


> Well, we just got back from using our 4 weeks at Borgo on Saturday.  Had a wonderful time.  Other than Lufthansa loosing all 4 of our suitcases, it was a great visit.


Wow, a 4 week stay 

If you don’t mind, I would love to hear about your 4 week stay. 
Perhaps start a new thread but I would be interested on what you did, where did you go, what you liked and didn’t like, recommendations for local tours, restaurants, groceries, or whatever. Any helpful tips for those considering a future stay.


----------



## dayooper (Jun 14, 2022)

alwysonvac said:


> Wow, a 4 week stay
> 
> If you don’t mind, I would love to hear about your 4 week stay.
> Perhaps start a new thread but I would be interested on what you did, where did you go, what you liked and didn’t like, recommendations for local tours, restaurants, groceries, or whatever. Any helpful tips for those considering a future stay.



I second this.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 14, 2022)

You must be speaking perfect Italian by now. I also would love to hear about your trip.

Did you buy 4 Borgo weeks? or did you trade?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 14, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Did you buy 4 Borgo weeks? or did you trade?



From post #9 in this thread, they own 4 platinum weeks.


----------



## rdw95 (Jul 9, 2022)

The approach we have taken is that we purchase where we want to go, instead of purchasing points.  We love Italy after living there in the 80's, and considered purchasing something there, but decided to try to get into Borgo.  We purchased 4 weeks on the resale market.  We book a year out, and am already planning our trip next year.  My wife was a little concerned what it would be like to stay for 4 straight weeks and be away from home, but now says she loves it and cannot wait until next year.  Plus, believe it or not, I lost 3 pounds over the 4 weeks we were gone this year.

Regarding a car, we rented one. It was the most expensive thing for the visit.  A couple of years ago an Italian friend suggested using Waze.  We use it all the time, and set Borgo as home.  When we get out somewhere, we just punch in to take us 'home" and it takes us back.  Plus, it always tells you where the speed cameras are.  We HIGHLY recommend having a car.  Borgo is about an easy hour from the Florence airport, and a little less from Pisa.

Think of it this way - it is how my wife and I explain it to our friends.  Borgo is like a bicycle wheel.  Borgo is the center, and you can go anywhere out from the center.  Most trips are 1 hour or less.  Florence is an hour, but we always go by train and thus don't have to worry about finding a parking place for the car, especially since you cannot park in central Florence.  Pisa, Lucca, Siena, Livorno, San Gimignano, Volterra, Greva in Chiante, and everywhere is an hour or less.  Cinque Terre is just a little farther at roughly an hour and a half.  And, oh yes, the food and wine!


----------

